# CDT shots, are they only good for 1 draw out?



## jason_mazzy (Jan 31, 2011)

The bottle was somewhat confusing on this one. it has 10 doses in it, and I only drew out 1. By Duravet, and seems to suggest it goes bad. Use entire contents once opened. Does that mean at one time (as in do 10 goats a day), or what.... is the rest in the bottle still good or does it go bad once  the rubber stopper is punctured?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2011)

We've had a lot of debate here at BYH about what it means...some say toss it, others say keep it until the expiration date.

Myself...I keep it in the fridge and use it til it's empty...with 30 or so goats, it doesn't take me long to use it up.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 31, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We've had a lot of debate here at BYH about what it means...some say toss it, others say keep it until the expiration date.
> 
> Myself...I keep it in the fridge and use it til it's empty...with 30 or so goats, it doesn't take me long to use it up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 31, 2011)

I keep it until expiration date or when it is gone. I usually use it up before the date though.


----------



## julieq (Jan 31, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We've had a lot of debate here at BYH about what it means...some say toss it, others say keep it until the expiration date.
> 
> Myself...I keep it in the fridge and use it til it's empty...with 30 or so goats, it doesn't take me long to use it up.


Same here.  Refrigerate and use it up.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 31, 2011)

As long as you use a clean needle/syringe for each draw (well, who wouldn't?) you should be fine.  I'm with everyone else.  No sense in wasting a few dollars if you don't have to.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't remember where I read this, but I read somewhere that the 'once' in 'once first opened' really means 'within about 10 days.'  Whatever it was I read, and whomever wrote it did so with enough impact that I went from being a hard-and-fast PITCH IT kind of a person to believing it's OK for about 10 days, and folks around here will probably tell you that it's not easy to convince me to change once I've got my mind made up about something.

So..  

My $.02 is that if you plan to use the remaining contents within about 10 days, keep it.  If not, pitch it.  I dunno about you, but a vial costs me about $4..  Even if a batch of it can go bad after 10 days without causing shot lumps or other obvious reactions, my thinking is that I still have to *trust* that it actually worked, and there's no way to know that it *didn't* until you have one come down with tetanus or entero..

If that were to happen, would having saved $4 make it OK?

For me?...nope.

But, hey, that's me.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have other goats that you will use it on???  Or is it just gonna sit for a while????  

I would personally ditch it if you only have one or two goats...or find a friend with goats or new kids that could use it soon enough...but I would'nt store it that long either.

I would be concerned on the effectiveness as well.  And for the cost $3.83 for 10 doses...Its not worth the risk of being ineffective for them.  IMO   

I would think about how long its gonna store and how many goats your gonna use it on...then make the call.

As others said they have large herds and they know they will use it in a timely fashion.

Manufacturer recomend ditching it after opening.???  But then say "refridgerate"   on it???  Confusing.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 31, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Manufacturer recomend ditching it after opening.???  But then say "refridgerate"   on it???  Confusing.


All the biologicals I've handled are labeled with "Use entire contents once first opened." My guess is that the refrigeration requirement is pretty much from bottling forward, until it's used up or thrown out.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that makes sense...I was reading the bottle of "essentials" and thats what it said.  But that makes more sense...refridge before use is what they should say!!! LOLOL!!!!  

Thanks!


----------

